# As a Reformed Protestant I have come to believe in Predestination and The Doctrine of



## dudley (Sep 16, 2012)

I am an ex Roman catholic and became a Presbyterian two years ago in October. As a Reformed Protestant I have come to believe in Predestination and The Doctrine of election. In Romans 8:33: “Who will bring a charge against God's elect?” The answer is, “no one,” but why? Is it because I chose God, or is it because God chose me? 
I believe Paul's cry is essentially his reflection on the amazing truth that God “blessed us with every spiritual blessing … in Christ” (v. 3). And how did He bless us? “He chose us in Him before the foundation of the world” (Eph. 1:4).
God didn't draw straws; He didn't look down the corridor of time to see who would choose Him before He decided. Rather, by His sovereign will He chose who would be in the Body of Christ. The construction of the Greek verb for “chose” indicates God chose us for Himself. That means God acted totally independent of any outside influence. He made His choice totally apart from human will and purely on the basis of His sovereignty.

John Calvin: "God ...begins the good work in us by exciting in our hearts a desire, a love, and a study of righteousness, or (to speak more correctly) by turning, training, and guiding our hearts unto righteousness; and he completes this good work by confirming us unto perseverance."........Dudley Davis


----------



## Miss Marple (Sep 16, 2012)

I am grateful to have been taught this since my conversion at age 21 - so I never knew any other gospel.

On the other hand I did not know the Lord before I was 21, and I wish I had, doctrine of predestination being rightly taught or no.

It is a marvelous thing to begin to comprehend God's will.


----------



## ladodgers6 (Sep 30, 2012)

dudley said:


> I am an ex Roman catholic and became a Presbyterian two years ago in October. As a Reformed Protestant I have come to believe in Predestination and The Doctrine of election. In Romans 8:33: “Who will bring a charge against God's elect?” The answer is, “no one,” but why? Is it because I chose God, or is it because God chose me?
> I believe Paul's cry is essentially his reflection on the amazing truth that God “blessed us with every spiritual blessing … in Christ” (v. 3). And how did He bless us? “He chose us in Him before the foundation of the world” (Eph. 1:4).
> God didn't draw straws; He didn't look down the corridor of time to see who would choose Him before He decided. Rather, by His sovereign will He chose who would be in the Body of Christ. The construction of the Greek verb for “chose” indicates God chose us for Himself. That means God acted totally independent of any outside influence. He made His choice totally apart from human will and purely on the basis of His sovereignty.
> 
> John Calvin: "God ...begins the good work in us by exciting in our hearts a desire, a love, and a study of righteousness, or (to speak more correctly) by turning, training, and guiding our hearts unto righteousness; and he completes this good work by confirming us unto perseverance."........Dudley Davis



Amen brother,keep thinking and studying about your Faith.To what you believe and why you believe it.I was a Arminian many years ago.Until I was introduced to the Pure Gospel by a friend through Calvinism.Now I am studying Covenant Theology that for me its a edifying blessing that unfolds the Covenant of Redemption from Genesis to Revelation.And I also think that once being a Catholic you have good understanding of it and now can defend Calvinism because of your experience as a Catholic.Likewise with me once being a Arminian and understanding its teaching from an unbiased position can now defend what I believe which is Calvinism.


----------



## pianoman (Oct 10, 2012)

dudley said:


> I am an ex Roman catholic and became a Presbyterian two years ago in October. As a Reformed Protestant I have come to believe in Predestination and The Doctrine of election. In Romans 8:33: “Who will bring a charge against God's elect?” The answer is, “no one,” but why? Is it because I chose God, or is it because God chose me?
> I believe Paul's cry is essentially his reflection on the amazing truth that God “blessed us with every spiritual blessing … in Christ” (v. 3). And how did He bless us? “He chose us in Him before the foundation of the world” (Eph. 1:4).
> God didn't draw straws; He didn't look down the corridor of time to see who would choose Him before He decided. Rather, by His sovereign will He chose who would be in the Body of Christ. The construction of the Greek verb for “chose” indicates God chose us for Himself. That means God acted totally independent of any outside influence. He made His choice totally apart from human will and purely on the basis of His sovereignty.
> 
> John Calvin: "God ...begins the good work in us by exciting in our hearts a desire, a love, and a study of righteousness, or (to speak more correctly) by turning, training, and guiding our hearts unto righteousness; and he completes this good work by confirming us unto perseverance."........Dudley Davis



Amen Brother. It was a sigh of relief when I realized(By our Saviour's Grace) these precious truths. I will pray for you in your journey. Soli Deo Gloria


----------

